# Sevcon Gen 4, any experience?



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I went ahead and bought a motor / controller for my trike build. 

Sevcon Gen 4 350a
and the Mars 9013 BLDC motor.

Anyone have any experience with either of these?
Thanks
Tom


----------

